# you asked for it, i did it! site modifications



## paigegreen916 (Jul 28, 2008)

ok, i changed the layout and shrank the images (except for our wedding images as they are not mine) everything seems to be running smoother and i really like my "newspapae" theme...let me know what you think!
(how it navigates, how it runs, how it loads, how it looks)
any time you spare is much appriciated!
 My site ----> http://thegreenpaige.squarespace.com/blog/

thanks!!!
M. Paige Green


----------



## pm63 (Jul 30, 2008)

Good. Bold, clear, and simple. Top marks for that.


----------



## wchua24 (Aug 13, 2008)

nice site you got there...love your shots. good pick on those lenses


----------



## paigegreen916 (Aug 14, 2008)

thank you...i'm still very much working on things...


----------

